# Help! Rear fender lining shredded my tire



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

I was going about 85 mph out in Montana last week and my pass. rear tire made a huge noise. At first I thought I ran over some retread on the highway and the tire blew out. So, I pulled over right away and the fender lining (thick plastic) had come lose and got caught along the tire. It shredded my tire on the inside.

Dealer is saying it's not a warranty repair (I already bought a new tire out of my own pocket) to fix the fender liner. How can that be? A part of my car just falls off and I'm on the hook for the repair?

Any ideas/advice?

thanks in advance


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

You better write cry, bitch, complain to GM. You may get lucky and get the cost refunded.


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm taking it into to the dealer for an estimate on the repairs. He said he'd try to warranty it. If it gets declined I'll escalate to Pontiac corporate.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Are you sure you didn't hit something on the road that caused this? A piece of steel or anything laying flat with a sharp edge? This happened to me once in my 4x4 years ago. The steel cut the tire and after 2 hours of driving the tire was all but in shreds and I didn't know it but I knew it hit the steel. You hit something and the tire starts to peel and it smacks the inner wheel well breaking the plastic loose? Had you had in the past strut rub and the tires then rotated to the rear and the tire began to come apart? You could have run over something sharp that cut the tire weeks ago and in the meantime the tire was failing and at that time it began to peel causing it to damage the inner lining? 

Road hazard would be an insurance claim for body damage (food for thought) if you recall hitting anything. *


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Are you sure you didn't hit something on the road that caused this? A piece of steel or anything laying flat with a sharp edge? This happened to me once in my 4x4 years ago. The steel cut the tire and after 2 hours of driving the tire was all but in shreds and I didn't know it but I knew it hit the steel. You hit something and the tire starts to peel and it smacks the inner wheel well breaking the plastic loose? Had you had in the past strut rub and the tires then rotated to the rear and the tire began to come apart? You could have run over something sharp that cut the tire weeks ago and in the meantime the tire was failing and at that time it began to peel causing it to damage the inner lining?
> 
> Road hazard would be an insurance claim for body damage (food for thought) if you recall hitting anything. *


Thanks for the ideas, but this was caused by the fender lining coming loose. In other words, the tire was fine until the fender came down on it at highway speed. 

I gotta get it into the dealership for an estimate. I might just take it to a body shop. I looked at the part and it doesn't look expensive at all.


----------

